# Docdoom77's EpiTren Log for IML



## docdoom77 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm doing another log for IML.  This time I got a bottle of the new EpiTren.  I just got the bottle yesterday.  The instructions say between 2-4 caps daily (1-2 twice daily).  My plan is to do 2 a day for the first week, then bump it up to 3 a day for the remainder of the bottle.  For cycle support, I'm just using some Milk Thistle and my normal vitamins and supplements.  I'm back to cutting, so I take Bronk-aid with caffeine daily, plus a slew of the normal stuff: (Carnitine, BCAA's, Multi, Fish Oil, Arginine, Glutamine, Zinc, etc).  I have at least one Whey shake daily, with a second shake on lifting days (split half and half pre and post workout).

I do sprint intervals for cardio (usually on the eliptical to save my knees) twice a week.

I'll keep this log updated several times a week; especially on workout days.  This log will supplement my main log here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/167826-starting-log-getting-shape.html 

Workouts will still be logged there, but I will include a summary here of what I worked, how it felt, and what effect I feel from the EpiTren.  To get it started here are some pics to serve as before pics.  I'll try to add some back and leg shots when I can get my gf to work the camera.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 28, 2013)

Could not get a good legs shot for the life of me.  I'll try again later this week.  Here's the back shot.






As far as diet goes.  I get between 1900 and 2100 calories per day with a cheat day on Saturday.  Tend to get about 60-90 grams of fat; 80-150 grams of carbs of which about 30 grams is dietary fiber (low carb and very low carb days); and 200+ grams of protein.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 28, 2013)

good luck will be following to, Im still waiting on my bottle. probably get it tomorrow. doing a log for them as well cheers


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm making Wednesday my measurement day for the week.  I weighed in at 187 lbs (up two pounds from last week, just random bodyweight fluctuations though).  My self-caliper readings came out at 10.5 mm; so that looks like the starting point.  I'll post again tonight after my workout.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 31, 2013)

Five days in.  Obviously the EpiTren isn't done working its way into my system yet, but I had a ton of energy for today's workout.  Shoulders and Legs both went well, with small improvements.  I was sweating even more than usual too.  We'll see if these trends increase as the EpiTren starts really doing its job.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Day 6.  I did sprint intervals on the eliptical trainer.  I was sweating buckets.  There seems to be a trend of mega-sweat, since I started the EpiTren.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 2, 2013)

This is day 7.  The last day of 2 pills.  I'll switch to 3 pills tomorrow.  I did back and biceps.  It went well, with rep or weight improvements in both areas, despite eating to lose fat.  I was a little shaky and nauseous during my back workout.  I think it might have been the craze in combination with the EpiTren.  It felt almost like hypoglycemia.  We'll see with the next workout.  

The EpiTren definitely raises my body temperature.  I sweat like a pig during every workout, right from the beginning.  It sounds like its on its way to helping with this cut!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 4, 2013)

Chest and triceps went VERY well today.  I had a ton of energy and strength.  The EpiTren is definitely starting to do its job.  The only side effect I'm seeing is a raise in body temperature.  I seem to be hot when everyone else is comfortable and sweat like a pig, but since that helps me lose fat, its not strictly a side effect.  As for the nausea and weakness on Friday, I think that may have been related to stress rather than any supplements.  I felt nothing like it today and most of Friday was spent in suspense; waiting to see about a job offer (which I got!), so that was probably the culprit.

We'll see how my weight and caliper measurements come out on Wednesday.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just did legs.  It went very well.  Energy and endurance are both up since I started the cycle.  Definitely getting the alpha male feeling, so touted in the product description.  So far no sides either.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 7, 2013)

So I weighed myself and took caliper readings.  Weight was 189 (up two pounds), BUT caliper readings were down to 10mm (from 10.5).  I took several readings to be sure and 10mm was the biggest of them.  So, weight is up and bodyfat is down.  Who could ask for more?  Coupled with some great workouts and no sides so far, EpiTren is working well for me.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 8, 2013)

Worked back today.  Everything went very well, with improvements on most exercises.  I'm definitely getting a boost on energy and endurance.  Still no sides.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 11, 2013)

Weekend workouts (chest and shoulders Sat and Tricep/Biceps on Sunday).  Mostly improved. Still having great energy and improved endurance.  I have noticed a marked increase in appetite for the past 4 or 5 days.  I've stumbled a little on diet... not badly, but a little due to insane hunger.  I don't know if it's related to the EpiTren or not, but I'll keep ya updated on it.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 11, 2013)

I wish iml would choose me for log!Epi and tren is a great combo.I would run 4-5 caps day I it was me.Atleast iml doses there products higher then other shitty labs.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Aug 11, 2013)

I said this in another thread.... I'm running a log over on ASF and it just started to kick in. Today is day 7 at 3 caps per day... Body temp is up a little and def sweating more then usual. Pump was good the past two days and I have dry mouth (all methylated products do that to me.) Next 3 weeks should be good.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 14, 2013)

My diet has been suffering for the past 5 days or so.  Not terrible, but definitely not where it should be and last night I lost all discipline and glutted myself on carbs at the Olive Garden.  On the other hand, I feel great today and my appetite has been back to normal, so maybe I needed to load up on some carbs to get my mindset straight.

I weighed myself this morning and came out at 196 lbs.  Anywhere from 3-5 pounds of that is water weight from all the carbs last night.  I took caliper measurements and they came out the same as last week at 10mm.  Considering my stumble on diet, that is pretty good that I haven't put on any appreciable fat and I'm sure that's all EpiTren as I'm prone to putting on fat when I'm naughty.  I did legs today and had a ton of energy again.  Still no side effects (unless that appetite insanity is related to the EpiTren; I just don't know about that yet).

This Saturday, I'll start taking Ultra-male RX and some D-aspartic acid to start my PCT (Saturday is about a week before the cycle ends).  I'll probably also start loading Creatine again this weekend.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 20, 2013)

I apologize for the lack of updates.  I got very sick over the weekend and didn't do much of anything.  I did my first morning workout today for my new schedule.  I'm continuing to focus on form and I had an excellent workout.  Tons of energy.  Still no sides!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 21, 2013)

Took my measurements this morning.  Despite a weekend of being sick and not working out, my weight is up 1 pound and my caliper reading is still at 10mm.  So I put on weight, but no fat.  Given my diet and lapse in lifting, that is pretty amazing.  Luckily, I'm recovered and back on track!


----------



## ballerific (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm in. Very interesting so far!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 22, 2013)

Worked back today.  Not as great as previous workouts, but still showed some improvement.  I had good energy and got a great pump.  EpiTren is doing its job!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 24, 2013)

I did chest and shoulders today.  It's hard to gauge my progress, since I've lowered weights to get my form under control, but I had a ton of energy and my shoulders are so pumped I feel like I'm gonna burst out of my shirt.  Love the EpiTren!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yesterday was legs day.  It was a good workout.  Still feeling lots of energy.  EpiTren is great for keeping you going through workouts, much less fatigue or lack of motivation than without it.  Weighed myself today.  Just shy of 198, so about a pound heavier, but my caliper reading was just shy of 10mm, which is a small loss of fat.  Weight up, fat down.  Can't complain about that.  Tomorrow will be my last dose of the EpiTren, but I'll continue this log for a week or two afterwards to track PCT, which consists of DAA and Ultra-male rx (started a little over a week ago).


----------

